# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [FILM] Blanche Neige et le chasseur

## Rachel

Blanche Neige et le chasseur, sortie le 13 juin 2012 : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtV8KzHN7WY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtV8KzHN7WY[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

et voil ! Dans la magnifique carrire de Charlize Theron, il y aura ce film  ::(:

----------

